# effexor question



## Fuzzz (Jun 14, 2000)

I just like to know if Effexor or accuretic,give cramps and/or constipate?.I amcontipated +++...that always been my problems..but is much worst...am on tons of stoll softenenr.







...and i take senokot..and all....but i d like to know....if is due to effexor?


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

I don't know about the side effects of Effexor, but I had D on Paxil and my dr suggested switching me to Effexor which probably wouldn't cause D.


----------

